# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  افتخري بأنك امرأة !!

## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
افتخري بأنك امرأة !!
لأن:
المرأة أثمن جوهرة نزعت من تاج الطبيعة لتكون زينة للرجل وسعادة له
لأن:
المرأة أحلى هدية خص الله بها الرجل
لأن:
المرأة هي النصف الأفضل سواء أكانت ظالمة أم مظلومة
لأن:
ما من رجل عظيم في الحياة إلاوالدته تكون أكثر عظمة منه
لأن:
عظمة الرجل من عظمة المرأة وعظمة المرأة من عظمة نفسها
لأن:
جميع عقل الرجل لا يساوي عاطفة من عواطف المرأة

لأن:
يحتاج الرجل للعاطفة أكثر من احتياج المرأة لها لنقصانها عنده وازديادها لديها
لأن:
النساء أشجع مما نتوهم
لأن:
المرأة كوكب يستضئ به الرجل ودونه يبيت في الظلام
لأن:
عندما تسمو عاطفة الحب عندالمرأة تصبح حنان ا والحياء والصمت أجمل زينات المرأة
لأن:
المرأة أبهج شيء في الحياة
لأن:
المرأة تحفة الكون الرائعة
لأن:
قلب الفتاة وردة لا يفتحها الا الحب
لأن:
المرأة نصف الحياة إن احبت زوجها
لأن:
المرأة هي التي تقود الرجل إلى السعادة
لأن:
المرأة هي تاج رأس الرجل
لأن:
المرأة لا يستطيع الرجل العيش بدونهاi. 

سلااااامي للنواعم*


*لحظه خيتو لاتتعالي وتروحي فيها*

*يبقى الرجل هو سيدنا وتاج راسنا* 
*ومالينا غناه عنه*

*مهما قلنا*

----------


## اطياف

الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم
هالايادي وعساش سالمه وتتحفينا بهالكلمات
التي تثلج الصدر
بس على فكرة اني وياش يظل الرجل تاج راسك 
ودائما ارددها لا ستطيع الاستغناء عن زوجي مهما 
كانت الضروف يظل هو........................الخ 
ودامت ايامنا بسعادة

----------


## حكاية حب

لأن:
المرأة هي التي تقود الرجل إلى السعادة
لأن:
المرأة لا يستطيع الرجل العيش بدونهاi. 
::: ؛؛؛ :::
كلماات لاتثمن بثمن 
كلمااات راائعه وجميله للغاايه 
وكماانو كلماات حقيقه 
,, المرآه كنز ..
عااشت عااشت ام الحلووين على هيك مووضوع 
يسلمووو 
حكااية حب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو على الموضوع
كلامك صحيح تماما
بس الله يهداهم الرجال مو كلهم يشوووف المراة باحترام لها ولعاطفتها ومشاعرها

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

تسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
على الموضوع المذهل







تحياتي :
دلوعت حبيبتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*أطياف*

*حكاية حب*


*أيلول*


*دلوعت حبيبتي*


*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه*

*هلا وغلا والله منورين*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لك ام الحلوين  الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعافيش خيتو ملكة سبأ* 

*منوره وهلا وغلا والله*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اااااااايييييييييييييييه ياحليلنا احنا الحريم* 

*فديتنا* 


*بس منو يعترف* 


*المرأه والرجل الاثنين لهم دور بالحياة والاثنين تاج فوق راس الثاني* 


*الله يخليهم لنا ويخلينا لهم ..*



*تسلمي خالتوو ام الحلويين*

----------


## تأبط بودره

أم الحلوين

يحق ليكم الأفتخار .. ليش لأ
عفيه ..

*إذا و إذا فقط،* كانت المرأه بمستوى ماذكرت، ونفس الشىء يطبق على الرجل

لا عدمنا هذه الدرر
تسلمون من الشر والكدر

----------


## حــــايــرة

يسلمووووووووو خيتو على الطرح الروعه 
<<<خلاني اصدق حالي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*امولتي هلا وغلا والله منوره غناتي* 

*خيي تأبط زادت صفحتي نوراً بوجودك* 

* حايرة صدق خيتو شلون عيد ترى محنا قليلاً احنا الخير والبركه*  :embarrest:

----------

